# i have never posted here but i need to today



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i work for fed ex--and i made the hardest delivery i have ever made today--never thought i could be affected by a delivery--but boy was i wrong--i came to work today on the clock ready to go at 6.55 this morning---and i went and deliver first over nights due by 8.30 came back to the staion my other truck stacked to the gills--i went and scaned every package as i do every day and came acrost a delivery for raiders funeral home and it was a small casket for an infant i was crushed--knowing what i was bring to some one for some one ===im having a hard time typing this so if u think ur day is bad or if things are not goin ur way just step back and reflect---see yall on the other boards thanks fer listining:frown:


----------



## Jus corey (Oct 14, 2005)

Harsh Reality.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you for posting. We never know the things that will touch our heart and soul from day to day.

Your post reinforces my belief that the most important things in life aren't "things."

Heavenly Father,

Let your Holy Spirit give a special touch to haparks. You've gotten his attention through the delivery he made to the funeral home. What a powerful, yet painful message it sent.

Draw him to you and give him comfort, let him see Jesus, the author and finisher of our faith; the one who loves him sacrificially. Renew his spirit and let him rejoice in your salvation. And let him take comfort in your Word.

"O death, where is thy sting? O grave, where is thy victory? The sting of death is sin; and the strength of sin is the law. But thanks be to God, which giveth us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ." 1 Corinthians 15:55-57 (KJV)

In the precious name of my risen Savior Jesus Christ I pray. Amen.


----------



## Tippet (Jun 26, 2004)

*The Lord*

The Lord works in ways we will never understand. My prayers for you and the family of the infant. Be strong in the Lord
God Bless


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Try to think positive maby it was just a demo or model instead of making fullsize verisons,I mean you never know, have faith in the lord, you just were doing your job!!!,With Gods love ,Steve


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

I've had to do funerals for babies before and it isn't easy. I know what you're going through. The way I look at is that it's a ministry to the family. Someone has to do it and if I had a little one who needed a casket, I'd want someone to deliver it who cared. God bless you.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

What a great insight, very wise. You see there HA, God used someone who cared, YOU, to make this very special delivery. That's got to make you feel good.

Lord, I pray that you will use me today for something important to you. Thank you, and AMEN


backlasher said:


> I've had to do funerals for babies before and it isn't easy. I know what you're going through. The way I look at is that it's a ministry to the family. Someone has to do it and if I had a little one who needed a casket, I'd want someone to deliver it who cared. God bless you.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*i cried*

i cried when i delivered it



backlasher said:


> I've had to do funerals for babies before and it isn't easy. I know what you're going through. The way I look at is that it's a ministry to the family. Someone has to do it and if I had a little one who needed a casket, I'd want someone to deliver it who cared. God bless you.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I cannot imagine. sorry you had to go thru that.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*thx*

my daddy would say "whith time this 2 shall pass":texasflag



Mrschasintail said:


> I cannot imagine. sorry you had to go thru that.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes, as with all things, it will pass. But I think God has ingrained a message in you from that experience, and that message always will stay with you. It's a message worth passing on to others.

We're just passing through. We don't know how long any of us will remain here. We need to have fellowship with God through His son Jesus while we're alive. Then it will be no big change when we meet him on that day.

I used to have a bumper sticker that summed it up pretty well: "Don't be caught dead without Jesus."

See the "sticky" at the beginning of this forum "How can I become a Christian?"

BTW, it's my belief (and I believe the Bible supports it) that since infants don't sin and have no awareness of sin, they will be in Heaven. Jesus said, "Suffer the little children to come unto me and forbid them not, for of such is the Kindom of Heaven."


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

im shure the child is being loved in heavan


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm a pediatric nurse and had to carry my 12 month old patient down to the morgue several years ago. I know where you're coming from.


----------

